# My boy(?) Raiden



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's some very belated photos of my newest baby Raiden. He's about 6 months old and a cinnamon pied. His breeder guaranteed him to be a boy but I'm not so sure, I'm waiting on DNA results which should hopefully be in by early next week [crosses fingers] He's still in quarantine for another week and a half so for now I've been trying to get him to me more friendly with me, which isn't going so well, haha. He's happy once he's out and loves cuddles and scritches but he's scared of hands and gets a bit beaky if I try to get him to step up or when I go to give pats. I'm sure this will settle down in time though.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooh he's so cute! I love his colours.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Clawsworth said:


> Ooh he's so cute! I love his colours.


Thank-you. His colours were one thing that made me adore him as soon as I spotted him


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

He sounds a bit like Nimbus. She likes scritches and cuddles but even after 6 months she's still 'beaky' with hands. She still doesn't like pets -- it's more like she deals with them when I want to give them to her.  I'm sure Raiden will grow out much of it though... because he's super cute!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Raiden is gorgeous!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Clawsworth said:


> He sounds a bit like Nimbus. She likes scritches and cuddles but even after 6 months she's still 'beaky' with hands. She still doesn't like pets -- it's more like she deals with them when I want to give them to her.  I'm sure Raiden will grow out much of it though... because he's super cute!


Haha, I find it really strange. He gives me kisses and puts his head down for scritches and then when I go to give them to him, he hisses and grumbles at my hand then wonders why I don't give him any, hahaha.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

LuvMyTiels said:


> Raiden is gorgeous!


Thank-you


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

seaofdreams said:


> Haha, I find it really strange. He gives me kisses and puts his head down for scritches and then when I go to give them to him, he hisses and grumbles at my hand then wonders why I don't give him any, hahaha.


Haha, I get that too! She asks for head scratches and occasionally changes her mind and grumbles! Congratulations on getting a crazy bird like mine!  (I'm just kidding... I love the Nimbus!)


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Clawsworth said:


> Haha, I get that too! She asks for head scratches and occasionally changes her mind and grumbles! Congratulations on getting a crazy bird like mine!  (I'm just kidding... I love the Nimbus!)


Crazy birds are much more entertaining though, hahaha.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Riaden (love the name) is precious, what a gorgeous little guy!  He looks exactly like my Theo.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

seaofdreams said:


> Crazy birds are much more entertaining though, hahaha.


I completely agree! :yes:


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Riaden (love the name) is precious, what a gorgeous little guy!  He looks exactly like my Theo.


Thanks  Your Theo must be gorgeous


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous!



seaofdreams said:


> Haha, I find it really strange. He gives me kisses and puts his head down for scritches and then when I go to give them to him, he hisses and grumbles at my hand then wonders why I don't give him any, hahaha.


Kami, who is quite happy to sit and have scritches for as long as she can get them, still does this sometimes, lol. Then she has a tantrum, lol. Then she's sweet as anything and asking for scritches again!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Raiden is a beauty, and is a cinnamon. Is the yellow barred feather shown in the pix a new feather or an old one? If new then it is a female. if old, still a young bird, either sex.

Initially most tiels are afraid of fingers. Fisting your hand and presenting just the back of it is less of a threat.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Raiden is a baeuty, and is a cinnamon. Is the yellow barred feather shown in the pix a new feather or an old one? If new then it is a female. if old, still a young bird, either sex.
> 
> Initially most tiels are afraid of fingers. Fisting your hand and presenting just the back of it is less of a threat.


He's a cinnamon pied/split to pied, he has patches on the back of his head. He still hasn't had his first moult but exhibits quite a few male characteristics (but alas, no singing yet) which is why I got him DNA sexed, I'm too impatient to wait.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He's a cinnamon pied/split to pied, he has patches on the back of his head.
--------------------------------
No...a cinnamon *split to pied.* The patches indicate the split.

He still hasn't had his first moult but exhibits quite a few male characteristics (but alas, no singing yet) which is why I got him DNA sexed, I'm too impatient to wait.

Do you know what mutations his parents were? If his mother was a visual cinnamon, then the father would be a split to visual to get either sex. If the mother was not a visual cinnamon, then a hen, because cinnamon is a sex-linked mutation.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

DNA results are in. Raiden is a [drumroll] girl! A little disappointed but she is still a sweetie.


----------

